# Shameless self-promotion redux: Pt 2 of Jupiter 2 article published



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

Since I'm a shameless publicity whore, I'm pleased to announce that Pt 2 of my Moebius Jupiter 2 article has been published in Issue 18 of Mike Reccia's Sci-Fi & Fantasy Modeller magazine. The article concentrates on the design history of the Jupiter 2's interior sets. 

Issue 18 also features an excellent article by Gene Kozicki on building Pegasus Hobbies' new Space Ark kit.

Gary


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I read both articles and I can't BELIEVE the Moebius Jupiter 2 doesn't include the feature of the rotating circuit boards depicted in one episode of the series. I shall be demanding an immediate refund.


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

jbond said:


> I read both articles and I can't BELIEVE the Moebius Jupiter 2 doesn't include the feature of the rotating circuit boards depicted in one episode of the series.


Or a lower level, either. I'm outraged! 

Gary


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Gary
Your shameless publicity is very persuasive indeed.
I had already bought the volume 17 and due to your verve, I have just ordered the volume 18.
You can bet your house I'm gonna buy the # 19 issue. :wave:


----------



## GlennME (Aug 4, 2001)

Gary K said:


> Or a lower level, either. I'm outraged!
> 
> Gary


Don't forget, in one episode Will tried to escape from a man covered in a sheet by hiding in the previously unknown sub basement.


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

GlennME said:


> Don't forget, in one episode Will tried to escape from a man covered in a sheet by hiding in the previously unknown sub basement.


I'm TRYING to forget!

Gary


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Congrats, Gary!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Gary,
I tried to read pt.2, but I kept getting distracted by the picture of that mighty fine build-up on pg. 22 

I'm ashamed to admit, I was fooled. I never noticed that they stopped using the lift or the stairs in the third season. I guess I was so engrossed in the deeper meaning and intellectual trappings of those episodes to notice such mundane details. Hee..

Congrats on the article. Very well researched and presented.


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Gary,
> I tried to read pt.2, but I kept getting distracted by the picture of that mighty fine build-up on pg. 22
> 
> I'm ashamed to admit, I was fooled. I never noticed that they stopped using the lift or the stairs in the third season. I guess I was so engrossed in the deeper meaning and intellectual trappings of those episodes to notice such mundane details. Hee..
> ...


Thanks - and I enjoyed the pretty blinking lights on your impressive model at WonderFest. Aren't we wonderful? 

Years ago I noticed that the ceiling beams disappeared and a mysterious set of back stairs appeared in the 3rd season, but like you, I didn't notice that the ladder & elevator didn't go all the way down any more.

Gary


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Gary

Having bought the 2 last issues (#17 and 18) of the Sci-Fi & Fantasy Modeller Magazine, I acessed the site two weeks ago and saw that the issue #19 have already been released as pre-order, but, as far as I researched in the site, there is no indication of the 3rd part of your article _"Jupiter II – translating Lost In Space studio sets into the Moebius kit interior"_.

I sent an e-mail to Mike on november 2nd and have no answer.

Is there something wrong or this is just a big mistake?

Thanks.
Fernando


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Hi Gary
> 
> Having bought the 2 last issues (#17 and 18) of the Sci-Fi & Fantasy Modeller Magazine, I acessed the site two weeks ago and saw that the issue #19 have already been released as pre-order, but, as far as I researched in the site, there is no indication of the 3rd part of your article _"Jupiter II – translating Lost In Space studio sets into the Moebius kit interior"_.
> 
> ...


Don't worry - the article is in there. You can also order Vol 19 from CultTVman at http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Sci-Fi-and-Fantasy-Modeller-vol-19_p_1458.html.

Gary


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Thank you. :thumbsup:


----------



## harrier1961 (Jun 18, 2009)

Ok, I'm confused.
Per Cult's sight and the Sci-Fi and Fantasy website, issue #16 has part 1 of the J2 article, #17, has part 2, and #18 has part 3 of the article.
I have finally sent away for Issue #16 based on this.
Is this order not correct? 
I would be mightly disappointed if I received the wrong issue.
$29 bucks is a lot for a mag, especially the wrong issue.
Help!!

Andy


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

harrier1961 said:


> Ok, I'm confused.
> Per Cult's sight and the Sci-Fi and Fantasy website, issue #16 has part 1 of the J2 article, #17, has part 2, and #18 has part 3 of the article.
> I have finally sent away for Issue #16 based on this.
> Is this order not correct?
> ...


To clarify:

Issue #16 has 3 articles on various J2 models - retro-reviews of the Polar Lights & Lunar Models kits, plus Mike Reccia's review of the Moebius J2. 

My "making of" article is in Issues #17, 18, and 19.

Gary


----------



## harrier1961 (Jun 18, 2009)

Ahhh...kewl.
But, that's one more issue that I need to purchase now.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

harrier1961 said:


> Ahhh...kewl.
> But, that's one more issue that I need to purchase now.
> :thumbsup:


Buy several - they make great gifts! As do Moebius J2 models. 

Gary


----------



## harrier1961 (Jun 18, 2009)

Wish I could.
I'm still trying to save up for one J2 (and the etch set too).


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I finally had the opportunity this weekend to relax at bedtime and read Part 2 of your article. The whole thing was great, and a huge insite into what actually goes on in the creative process of these kits.

I finished my first J2 earlier this year, and it sold to a private collector in California. I have (2) more I am getting ready to start, as well as (2) more Chariots. (I sold that one too!) These kits are top notch, and just such a pleasure to build. The engineering, qualtiy of fit and execution, is second to none in my opinion. A huge THANKS to you and Dave and Frank and all else involved for bringing us the kits we have all dreamed of having since childhood. These kits have also opened the doors to some excellent aftermarket parts creations from so many more talented people, enabling just about anyone to build a fine quality example of these vehicles. I know there has been thread after thread of praise, so I won't babble on any more with that.

Thre's certainly no harm in a pat on the back for your part in engineering the kit, and for the fine article for us all to read. Congratulations on your work, and THANKS again. Best regards, Tim Nolan Ratdaddy Studios


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

Tim Nolan said:


> I finally had the opportunity this weekend to relax at bedtime and read Part 2 of your article. The whole thing was great, and a huge insite into what actually goes on in the creative process of these kits.


Thanks. Designing this kit (at a far greater level of detail than was apparent in the finished kit) pretty much knocked the breath out of me, but it was a great learning experience. Drafting the plans wasn't the hardest part of the project; rather, it was deciding *what* to draft, since usually a half dozen or more versions of each part of the ship, both inside and out, appeared onscreen over the course of the series. Be sure to check out Part 3 of my article, which is available now.



Tim Nolan said:


> I finished my first J2 earlier this year, and it sold to a private collector in California. I have (2) more I am getting ready to start, as well as (2) more Chariots. (I sold that one too!) These kits are top notch, and just such a pleasure to build. The engineering, qualtiy of fit and execution, is second to none in my opinion. A huge THANKS to you and Dave and Frank and all else involved for bringing us the kits we have all dreamed of having since childhood. These kits have also opened the doors to some excellent aftermarket parts creations from so many more talented people, enabling just about anyone to build a fine quality example of these vehicles. I know there has been thread after thread of praise, so I won't babble on any more with that.


Oh, I'm vain, so feel free to babble!  It helps make up for the complaints that the model is too large/too small, it should have had a lower deck, part XYZ wasn't modeled after the variation shown in episode 57, etc.



Tim Nolan said:


> Thre's certainly no harm in a pat on the back for your part in engineering the kit, and for the fine article for us all to read. Congratulations on your work, and THANKS again. Best regards, Tim Nolan Ratdaddy Studios


And thank YOU for the ego boost! You may rest assured that I'm hard at work on more projects for Moebius.

Gary


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Too large??!! It's great! The older I get, and the worse my eyes get, the bigger kits I seem to be building!! LMAO!!!!! 

Bad proportions, compared to what? All of the toys we've seen over the years were all way off! The Polar Lights kit was great for it's time, but no comparison to this kit!


----------

